#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 人面獅身像(法老王對不起=口=)

## Winter皓

前幾天一直想畫這個(不知道為什麼)=ˇ=|||
我常常不知道為什麼就一直想畫某樣東西
只要看到有空格的地方就手癢
我的考卷,通知單,講義,課本,廢紙上通通爬滿了人面獅身像
這是其中兩個
用PS改過後放上來
(話說感覺有點怪怪的")

----------


## SkyKain

好可愛。。！
對於獅子身體的把握非常好啊~
包回去學習學習~o(∩_∩)o...

----------


## 夜嚎之狼

第二章有表現出貓科動物厚腳掌的感覺
還不賴
我還不會畫貓呢~

----------


## 影狼

第一次看到有獸友畫人面獅身耶 但好像沒有脖子？！
看慣了趴著的人面獅身 站起來的看不太習慣
第二張很可愛 喜歡～
再多畫一點吧！

----------


## Ranshiin

第一張看直接笑出來=.=(臉太正經 
倒是第2張的身體就不會了~

----------


## Winter皓

TO:SkyKain

我其實也不是對獅子很有研究"
只是畫出來  讓自己感覺看起來順眼就好了
有些地方搞不好還畫錯=ˇ=|||


TO:silentwolf

我以前有看過Discovery
剛好有看到獅子
當時覺得
天啊||| 小獅子的腳怎麼那麼大啊  是關節炎嗎=口= (歐飛...


TO:影狼

脖子的確有點問題...
因為到底要接人的脖子  還是獅子的脖子呢
接人的脖子看起來太細
接獅子的脖子看起來頭太小(還是頭要畫大一點?)
...
後來乾脆就當沒這回事"   (搞什麼
沒想到還是被發現了""


TO:Ranshiin

當初想畫人面獅身
也是有一部分原因是因為
很好笑!
其實真的人面獅身像
看起來比我這個還要和藹多了
光是眼神就差蠻多(是課本上的圖片拍的角度看起來比繳和藹?)

----------


## 南田功二

為什麼我有點覺得這有點恐怖=W="
畫的很真真的很厲害~
可是這根不能接受人面魚是同樣的道理啊(抓頭

----------


## 神原明野

好可愛的斯芬克斯(人面獅身像學名)>W<~~~


很難將閣下的圖和古埃及故事的殘暴斯芬克斯聯想在一起耶XD

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

牠會出謎語 
答錯的人在把他吃了

可是.....
這隻這麼可愛[不會吃人吧]

----------


## 喵咪貓

不行啦!

第二張圖的斯芬克斯太可愛了@"@

真的驚到貓了

動作也很生動活潑

不過上面那隻鳥的表情好像很冏(喂

第一張圖的表情比較嚴肅

跟第二張比起來 第二張比較像小時候的斯芬克斯

(人家也是有童年麻(炸)

----------


## Winter皓

唔...
課本說人面獅身像代表法老的智慧跟獅子的力量
所以斯芬克斯跟人面獅身像是不同的囉
然後斯芬克斯是活的
人面獅身像是石頭做的
斯芬克斯會吃人
人面獅身像不會吃人
是這樣嗎= ="

所以我畫的是哪一個...

----------


## 風邪狼

真是太可愛了~
把這個放在金字塔旁邊~
法老王不會生氣的

----------


## spring6796

史上第一發現                                                                                                                    

ㄚ哈哈好有趣的圖喔                                                                                                          

可是法老王的頭上有一條蛇的說                                                                                      

第一和第二都很勁爆呢                                                                                                      

不過蠻可愛的說

----------


## 拓狼

感覺第1張真的會笑出來....

第2張比較可愛xd

身體的比例真的非常好0.0

----------


## 環伐貳閃

第一張有爆點啊
那表情經典~

第二張就可愛多啦~

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

啊啊
這個人面獅身獸好好玩...
第2張那隻鳥也好好笑啊(經典?

----------

